# Pump action .44 mag rifle?



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Is there a pump action rifle available in either .44 mag or .357 mag?

There are a lot of lever actions available. but cannot find one in pump.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

A company called timber wolf used to make them.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ruger makes an auto but not sure about a pump action


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Colt use to make a 44-40. They are still around.


----------

